# Seeking a MONTANA Woodworker for a commission.



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a friend in Bozeman seeking someone who can make some changes to an antique drop leaf table. Basically, she wants it to *not *be a drop leaf table anymore, the legs get in the way of having a full crowd sit around the table.

If you are interested, and you have experience with dining tables (you must have references and a portfolio of work), please get in touch with me 

Maybe if the table came from Pier One I would attempt it, but it is an antique and I am not prepared to screw up someone's very old table.


----------

